# Cool local find huffy the wheel



## vastingray (Mar 29, 2015)

Local find huffy the wheel but it's badged by Sears ?


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 30, 2015)

Great Find!! Looks to be in super shape. Yes Sears badged Rails & wheel bikes were made. I have had both frames and the Sears badged frame was about 1/2 inch longer. I think the Huffy bikes used the 20 x 1 3/8 front wheel.


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 31, 2015)

Great Find rare being the Sears version.


----------

